# Renal arteriogram / embolectomy of renal



## ilovemyboys777@yahoo.com (Apr 4, 2013)

Procedure: 
1.  Left renal angiogram. 
2.  Detachable coli AZUR peripheral coil system with a helical hydrocoil embolization 
     4.0 x 15 cm and a 4.0 x 5 cm correlation is used. 

INDICATION:  Too sick to have nephrectomy and possible tumor with recurrent bleeding in the left kidney. 

DESCRIPTION OF PROCEDURE:  The patient was brought to the lab.  Left femoral access was obtained.  Left renal angiogram indcated stent in the superior pole vessel which is severely diffusely diseased and almost occluded.  Inferior pole vessel stent is open, which is a large portion of the kidney supplied by inferior, mid pole vessel, which was approached by 5-French hydrocoil and 2 cores were deployed and the patient had adquate embolectomy of that renal artery is performed.  The upper renal vessel is left alone. 

CONCLUSION:  Embolectomy of the renal artery on the left side using #2 coils.  Sheath was removed. 


So this is the first time i have ever billed for something like this and i am confused.  I have coded renal angiograms and stents but i'm not sure if i have this right. 

I was going to bill for renal embolectomy 34151 but it states that its by abdominal incision.  the pt was through the femoral.  I know that I cannot bill 36251 unilateral.  Is it like stents?  Please help....so confused


----------



## RhondaJohnson (Apr 4, 2013)

The key word here is embolization.  That leads me to....

37204 - Transcatheter embolization, percutaneous, non-head/neck
75894 - Transcatheter embolization, radiological S&I

The catheterization of the renal artery is included in the embolization code.


----------



## ilovemyboys777@yahoo.com (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh okay I see now.  I was completely confused.  Thank you for your help


----------

